# Portland & Oregon State



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Portland & Oregon State*

This is a 2-day visit on 19th October 2012. We just drove around the city as it was raining before proceeding to Woodburn which is about 40 miles south. They are not the best shots due to the weather but I hope you'll appreciate them.

1. The bridge that separates the State with Washington State.








2.








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

11








12








13








14








15


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

16








17








18








19








20


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very good, very nice photos from Portland Capricorn


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Looks like it is true, that in Portland rains all the time...


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow! nice pics so far but looking forward for more interesting shots of the city.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice shots in a drizzly atmosphere....there's some kind of a mystique aura.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

it's good to see some pics at ground level.
Northwest Pacific is having this kind of weather specially during this time of the year.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks all, I really appreciate your comments @ *chris,George & Dave.*
*@Falubaz *- I think Northwest Pacific which includes Oregon, Washington State and British Columbia is usually rainy during the fall season and I totally agree with *madonna*.

More shots of drizzly Portland
21








22








23








24








25


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

26








27








28








29








30


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

31








32








33








34








35


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

36








37








38








39








40


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

41








42








43








44








45


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

looks like a nice city with heritage buildings.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^it'a a nice city with its share of heritage buildings and lots of trees too.

46








47








48








49








50


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

51








52








53








54








55


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice photos...thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^Thanks bro.
56








57








58








59








60


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

61








62








63








64








65


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

interesting shots. thanks for sharing.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

166








167








168








169








170


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

171








172








173








174








175


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

176








177








178








179








180


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

181








182








183








184








185


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Twins?

Great photos of Portland, which is my favorite north american city.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

nice update. 
your images look great despite the rain.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

cool photos. I would to visit this place someday,


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Twins?
> 
> Great photos of Portland, which is my favorite north american city.


Might be twins. actually I want to take a photo of that nice shop with some hot shoppers but uhh okay.
Likewise, thanks danmartin and madonna (it's worth a visit and no sales tax)

Back to wet Portland -
186








187








188








189








190


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

191








192








193








194








195


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

196








197








198








199








200


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

201








202








203








204








205


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

good job my friend...I'm enjoying what I see.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice photo update.....thanks.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thanks guys, I really appreciate that.
206








207








208








209








210


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

211








212








213








214








215


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

216








217








218








219








220


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

221








222








223








224








225


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

lovely photos of a definitely beautiful city.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

nice shots update.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

I guess this thread has the most extensive coverage of Portland I saw...
and the city I would say is beautiful...good job man.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice updated images.
keep on posting mate.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you all and hope you're having grand times with the holiday season.

226








227








228








229








230


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

231








232








233








234








235


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

236








237








238








239








240


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

241








242








243








244








245


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice....I'm beginning to like this city...perhaps I have to pay her a visit someday.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

^^same here Milbert..
and those old designed midrises make the city respectably decent.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice....Portland is one of the goodlooking cities in northwest NA.


----------



## Jos68eph (Dec 18, 2012)

city with heritage buildings.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I've always imagined Portland as a very liveable & laid-back city - with access to lush and wooded landscapes. Does it have a similar climate to Seattle?


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

lovely images, this is quite a photo tour.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> I've always imagined Portland as a very liveable & laid-back city - with access to lush and wooded landscapes. Does it have a similar climate to Seattle?


I couldn't really speak much about the city but what I saw are lots of trees along the streets, square parks and a thick forested park nearby. It's not that hilly like Seattle or Vancouver but the climate is quite similar as they're located in the Northwest which has more rain than snow.

Likewise, thank you everyone for your positive notes. have a happy holiday!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

246








247








248








249








250


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

251








252








253








254








255


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice pics of a beautiful city.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

thanks for those new images...they're nice.


----------



## bennyboo (Jun 5, 2010)

that cheesecake factory is my favorite restaurant of all time. its always an hour or 2 wait.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

^^I tried that when I happened to be in San Jose CA and I liked it too, the prices are very reasonable and and less than 30 minutes wait.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks guys for your cool comments. BTW, we had our lunch right there in the mall and the food is good and reasonably priced.
256








257








258








259








260


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

261








262








263








264








265


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Keep up the great work!


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice updated images...have a happy holiday Portland.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*@Chad & madonna* - thanks and have a prosperous new year to both of you and the rest.

266








267








268








269








270


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

271








272








273








274








275


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ *PORTLAND!!!* you're the next big city after San Francisco, and your pics make me impressed as a potential traveler to the wonderful transit- and bike-friendly city! I just love your simple, yet stunning, downtown corridor too. Bravo!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thanks for that nice comment bro, you described Portland perfectly well.

276








277








278








279








280


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the updates from Portland.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

beautiful images of a nice city...


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Very nice pics and lovely city. Oregon has always intrigued me. Its a bit unknown for us foreigners, but somehow I knew it would be a nice surprise.

Keep the pics coming.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Capricorn, I noticed that your pics were taken after a downpour... How much rain did you get in Portland? Here in the Bay Area, we've got quite a drench of it! Again, really nice photos for today. :yes:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^*@fieldsofdreams* - thanks for your comments..basically Northwest (BC,Washington & Oregon) has almost the same weather which is more rain than snow but I think one gets more snow or rain or both. Actually, I'm not from Portland and it was my first time to be there in mid October this year which date was agreed upon with my group but unfortunately it was stormy in that part of Northwest. There was even part of Washington that visibililty was almost zero due to thick fog. It was drizzly when we arrived in Portland and I took those shots in a van while we're driving around. The following day eased up a bit but we were in a town (Woodburn) which is about 40 miles south. you can try wikipedia to check the number of the rainfalls. thanks again and and likewise, to *Jane, DWest & **isakres* for dropping in and hope you're enjoying it.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

cool photos and looks like a cool city too.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

@Capricorn oh ok. Since you said you're from Vancouver, I asked myself: Vancouver, WA or the big Vancouver? Because Vancouver, WA is directly across from Portland.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^you have a point there bro...I'm from BC (British Columbia). We had a plan then to drive around Van WA on our way back but didn't do as it was raining and dark already when we passed by. Yes, a cool place *@ alexander.*

more shots on the green side which I really like this area.
281








282








283








284








285


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Oh yes, I see the ever familiar bike racks and stalls. Indeed, biking should be part of a well-balanced transportation network as an option to get around Portland and other cities.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^ I agree with that...here in DT Van there are few streets with bike lanes and also you can ride your bike in a skytrain and the long buses.

286








287








288








289








290


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the leafy streets; not often you see that in a city centre.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great updates from Portland...:cheers:


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

love your photo update......


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Those city streets really provide a lot of shade, especially when the city gets a lot of rain. Splendid work!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks all - *Jane,Linguini,Dave & fieldsofdreams*...it seems nice to live in that area with trees.

291








292








293








294








295


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

296








297








298








299








300


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ It looks like you really had a great time -- despite the gloomy weather -- in Portland. Gotta love that house of worship on your latest post, and I've heard about the Freedom from Religion Foundation myself.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^^^ not really a great time but a little excited as it was my first time to visit the city. there's an area where churches are in close proximity with each other that we told ourselves oh the people here are very religious.

301








302








303








304








305


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

thanks for the photo update..Portland is one nice city.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

cool images.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice shots....keep it up buddy.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

beautiful additions..they're nice images.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks again everyone for your pleasing comments. that really would keep me going.

306








307








308








309








310


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

311








312








313








314








315


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Whoa, lots of overpasses! Couldn't believe that despite being a transit-friendly city, Portland sure has a lot of highways too!


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

pretty nice photos..seeing the city at ground level.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

pleasing images..Portland is not without character and I think it worths of few days visit.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool shots.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

lovely photos specially those of overpasses.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice share of infrastructures.........like that impressive overpasses.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Whoa, lots of overpasses! Couldn't believe that despite being a transit-friendly city, Portland sure has a lot of highways too!


I was impressed with that, well I think Portland deserves it as it's the largest metro in Oregon.
Thank you everybody, I'm glad for your visits/comments,,,,you're all kind.

316








317








318








319








320


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

321








322








323








324








325


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

326








327








328








329








330


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

331








332








333








334








335


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Still in Eugene*

421








422








423








424








425








426








427








428








429








430


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

431








432








433








434








435








436








437








438








439








440


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

441








442








443








444








445








446








447








448








449








450


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice photo tour of the state of Oregon. Eugene is quite green and has a relax atmosphere.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

very nice photo series specially the freeway.
Eugene city is very green which makes the environment very relaxing.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

great photo update....thank you for reviving this thread.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

lovely and nice to explore Oregon through your photos.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Still in Eugene Oregon*

451








452








453








454








455








456








457








458








459








460


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

461








462








463









*Leaving Eugene and back to I-5 heading north*
464








465








466








467








468








469








470


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

471








472








473








474








475








476








477








478








479








480


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice new photos from Portland


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

quite interesting photo update.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

-----sorry------double entry, my bad.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Great pics, sir!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Portland


----------



## 58rhodes (Mar 24, 2015)

awesome set:cheers1:


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice ground level photos .


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

wonderful picture collection of Oregon.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Salem - Oregon's Capital*
481








482








483








484








485








486








487








488








489








490


----------



## Weissenberg (Jul 31, 2014)

Oregon has its share of great landscapes of all types, but when it comes down to architecture I have some very mixed feelings. I wish Portland had more historic architecture as well as iconic structures.


----------



## 58rhodes (Mar 24, 2015)

Weissenberg said:


> Oregon has its share of great landscapes of all types, but when it comes down to architecture I have some very mixed feelings. I wish Portland had more historic architecture as well as iconic structures.


actually Portland has a bunch of old beautiful buildings,they just dont get photographed that much. Everybody is now into the big new tall buildings


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

58rhodes said:


> actually Portland has a bunch of old beautiful buildings,they just dont get photographed that much. Everybody is now into the big new tall buildings


I agree, Portland has several blocks of old buildings with beautiful architecture.
I have some pics but were just taken from a moving car in an uncooperative weather.

*Salem - the capital*
491








492








*
The Capitol Building*
493








494








495








496








497








498








499








500


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

501








502








503








504








505








506








507








508








509








510


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful capitol building... lovely murals as well.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

wow! the capitol is so neat, the dome is fantastic and the wall paintings are really great.
thank you for sharing them.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice shots of the city at ground level.
and capitol building is simply elegant.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

great photos.....Oregon is one nice state, very green and its cities though on the mid size are really nice, neat and quite peaceful..


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

511








512








513








514








515








516








517








518








519








520


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

521








522








523








524








525








526








527








528








529








530


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such mythic imagery attached to the founding of the various U.S states...


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> Such mythic imagery attached to the founding of the various U.S states...


Yes, I understand the feeling,


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates from Portland and Oregon state :cheers:


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

the establishment of the State is not that old but it's rich in natural beauty.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

531








532








533








534








535








536








537








538








539








540


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

541








542








543








544








545









*Stop over Woodburn premium outlet*
546








547








548








*
Passing through Portland*
549








550


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*This is the last set for this trip*

551








552








553








554








555









*Into Washington State and till next*
556








557








558








559


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Gorgeous^


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice way of showing the beauty of Oregon state. this thread gave me a prod to visit it someday.\
thank you for the job very well done.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

cool shots. the last photo (#559) is just awesome, I don't mind traveling along that freeway,


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

neat shots specially the capitol building and its surroundings..
also nice shots of scenes along the highway specially the last one.
thank you for sharing them and hope there are more.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

wow!, the state of Oregon is such a haven for nature lovers....oh splendid alright.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

631








632








633








634








635








636








637








638








639








640


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

wonderful update. Portland has lots of natural surprises.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

breathtaking nature....I don't living close to that area,
great photos as well.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

splendid nature shots.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

641








642








643








644








645








646








647








648








649








650


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

651








652








653








654








655








656








657








658








659








660


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

spectacular scenes!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice new photos! :cheers:


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

such a beauty...love the state of Oregon.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

661








662








663








664








665








666








667








668








669








670


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

the road going to the falls and the falls itself are quite awesome.....and a perfect place for nature lovers like me.
likewise, your candid shots of people specially that little boy with a little smile are great.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The updates are really awesome, very nice; well done once again :cheers:


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

awesome! the place would be very cool with fresh mountain air...nice smile of the kiddo.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

great photo update.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

671








672








673








674








675








676








677








678








679








680


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

681








682








683








684








685








686








687








688








689








690


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

wow! great shots.......nature at its best.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

cool and very refreshing...nice update.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

:applause:looks like very cool place and lots of fresh and forest air to breathe.
love your photos...:cheers1:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

691








692








693








694








695








696








697








698








699








700


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

701








702








703








704








705








706








707








708








709








710


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice, awesome :cheers:


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

Oregon state is really endowed with great and wonderful nature...lovely Falls.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

^^I totally agree with you^^ and even Portland is laced with lots of trees too.
very nice photos though.


----------



## kuzmich84 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for your work


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

capricorn2000 said:


> 585 *Mt St Helens which is still an active volcano*


Yes, it is but on this picture it is Mount Hood, another volcano


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

geogregor said:


> Yes, it is but on this picture it is Mount Hood, another volcano


you're right, we're driving east from Portland to Multnomah Falls so that must be Mt. Hood and not Mt. St Helens 
which is on the Northwest of Portland and within Washington State.
Thanks for the correction.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very good, very nice updates as well


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

great nature photos.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

711








712








713








714








715








716








717








718








719








720


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

721








722








723








724








725








726








727








728








729








730


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice shots of the city at ground level.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

I love this city for having a great green environment and hilly too.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful photos as always. pls keep up the good work.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^^thanks everyone, I really appreciate your checking this out and leaving your comments.^^^

731








732








733








734








735








736








737








738








739








740


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

741








742








743








744








745








746








747








748








749








750


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Some very interesting shots. How many hours is it driving from Vancouver to Portland?


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

paul62 said:


> How many hours is it driving from Vancouver to Portland?


actually, we never did none stop driving but the distance between the two points is 318 miles 
and if you take Interstate 5, it would take about between 4 and 5 hours, depending on you speed.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

Portland is so clean and green. Likewise, it has lots of heritage buildings and beautiful modern skyline.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

751








752








753








754








755








756








757








758








759








760


----------



## kuzmich84 (Mar 30, 2012)

capricorn2000 said:


> 723


Hi! I can't posting links. Where is 723 photo?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Portland :cheers:


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

very nice update of Portland at street level.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

lovely photos and I really like the old but beautiful architectural styles of the buildings.


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

The photos disappeared! What a pity.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Antonio227 said:


> The photos disappeared! What a pity.


I noticed that last night and what I could think of is that there might be
some technical issues here, voila, they're back.
thanks for checking this out anyway and ditto to *kuzmich84.*

761








762








763








764








765








766








767








768








769








770


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

I like this city for the large number of buildings in the old style architecture 
and the myriad trees around the city.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

771








772








773








774








775








776








777








778








779








780


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

781








782








783








784








785








786








787








788








789








790


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

Superb photos of Portland and Oregon. Loved all the entries! You've captured Portland not only as a 21st century city but as a city that does not forget its past and we see this with the preservation of the city's heritage buildings. 

The city must also be congratulated on being one of the *greenest* as well as being an environmentally aware city. Having said that....visit this page and watch the video. Something like this is 100% Pure Portland! 

http://www.citylab.com/commute/2015...ity-goals/404914/?utm_source=nl__link4_091415

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxTHL2iUx-U






capricorn2000 said:


> *Another trip to Portland in a nice weather*





capricorn2000 said:


> 560
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheers:


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

*More of Portland!*

For those of you that can't get enough about Portland, here is a page on SSC which is full of interesting facts, videos and photos! Enjoy!! 



*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1825170&page=5&highlight=portland*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nick.english.dept said:


> Superb photos of Portland and Oregon. Loved all the entries! You've captured Portland not only as a 21st century city but as a city that does not forget its past and we see this with the preservation of the city's heritage buildings.
> 
> The city must also be congratulated on being one of the *greenest* as well as being an environmentally aware city. Having said that....visit this page and watch the video. Something like this is 100% Pure Portland!
> 
> ...




I totally agree with you and thank you for those two links, beautiful.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

very nice photos....downtown Portland is so neat and green with all those old style buildings.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

cool shots of a cool city.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks everyone for your interest in checking this thread out.

791








792








793








794








795








796








797








798








799








800


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

801








802








803








804








805








806








807








808








809








810


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

very nice indeed and I'm impressed with those blocks and blocks of old architecturally designed buildings.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

lovely city, so neat and green and relaxing.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

very nice update of a lovable city.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

From Portland, we headed down southwest to Lincoln City on the Pacific Coast via a two-lane road about 90 miles. 
We hit the road at 8:30 pm and reached Lincoln at almost 10 o'clock. 
The Pacific coastal stretch between Lincoln and Florence which is about 70 miles is awesomely beautiful.
Come and join me.

*This stretch is between Portland and Lincoln City -*
811








812








813








814








815








816








817








818








819








820 photo was taken @ 9:11 pm June 29


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Lincoln City* 7;58 am June 30 (Pop. 2010 census: 7,930)

821








822








823








824









First glimpse of Pacific Ocean. Notice that band of gray between the sea and the blue sky.

825








826








827








828








829








830


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

831 *@ 8:30 am* 








832








833









834 *@ 8:42 am that band of gray changed to dark bluish and getting bigger and closer to the shore.*








835


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

beautiful shots of the beach. will check for more update.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

836








837








838








839









840 *@8:40 am gone is the blue sky and that sheet of dark blue is gradually enveloping the atmosphere*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very interesting meteorological weather condition.....


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

quite interesting shots of the Pacific coast. will check for more.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

this is absolutely a one nice photo tour and I'll be checking this out for more on the Pacific coastal road.
thanks, though.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> Very interesting meteorological weather condition.....


call it that way but I was really flabbergasted that in a so short a time, the weather changed from clear sunny morning 
to an eerie, misty one which reminded me of a sandstorm in Saudi Arabia.

841 @ 8:59 am









842








843








844








845








846








847








848








849








850


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

851








852 *@ 9:15 am zero visibility*








853








854








855


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

856








857








858








859








860


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice shots and it's amazing that weather can change that fast,
love this Pacific coast series.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice photos alright....and it must be very exciting to drive down south along the coast
and see the beautiful scenery. I will definitely check this thread out for more.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

We continue driving down south....

861








862








863








864








865








866








867








868








869


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

870








871








872








873








874








875


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

876








877








878








879








880


----------



## kuzmich84 (Mar 30, 2012)

I like it. Thank you. Nice photos


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very well taken pics.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice shots and those are wonderful scenery.. Oregon is quite blessed with great natural beauty.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

love your picturesque photos. will check for more.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

we ended up our Pacific coast escapade and had to go back to Interstate 5 as we planned to be at the Bay area(California) that day/night, which is still a looong way to drive.

1036








1037








1038








1039








1040








1041








1042








1043


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1044








1045








1046








1047








1048








1049








1050


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful. Oregon is quite green.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

beautiful. the state's Pacific coast is awesome. I would like to see the beautiful nature first hand someday.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice scenery.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, very nice updates


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thank you guys....^^

1051









1052 another tunnel








1053








1054








1055








1056








1057








1058


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great shots of a wonderfull road and landscape


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

it's a pleasure to look at this series of photos of your Pacific coast escapade.
thank you for sharing.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

yes, beautiful, I traveled with you through your photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## kuzmich84 (Mar 30, 2012)

Very interesting. Thanks


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

great collection of beautiful nature...refreshing indeed.


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

I love this thread !!!!

Keep'em coming ..

:cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1059








1060








1061








1062








1063









1064 *Back to Interstate 5 (I-5)*








1065








1066


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1067








1068








1069








1070








1071








1072








1073


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a beautiful and pleasant state Oregon is.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

what a spectacular beauty Oregon has, very green and refreshing.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1074








1075








1076








1077








1078








1079








1080


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

lovely green hills and mountains and the farms are nice ad bucolic.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

lovely and it pays well when what you're seeing are these beautiful scenery.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

this is one great trip to nature....lovely photos.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

lovely and interesting nature tripping...pls upload some more.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Still along Interstate 5

1081








1082








1083








1084








1085








1086








1087


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1088








1089








1090








1091








1092








1093








1094








1095








1096








1097









*Above is Medford, Oregon's large city before crossing California and this ends this travel segment.* thanks for checking.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice; keep them coming :cheers:


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

looking at this series of photos is like traveling with you in the road.
thanks for sharing them.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

lovely to see all these natural wonders of Oregon. quite a travel escapade.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

very nice photos...love nature.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you all for checking and leaving comments to my Pacific coast escapade.

Some random shots of downtown Portland taken a couple of years ago.

1098








1099








1100








1101








1102








1103








1104








1105


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1106








1107








1108








1109








1110








1111








1112


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lovely, amazing and very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

nice road tour along the coast and thanks for sharing that...
and beautiful shots of Portland as well.


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Best country in the world to make road trips. This thread's great :colgate:


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

interesting journey,,,and this is one of the best threads here.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Always on the road! Nice thread. :cheers:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice, nice photos....wish for more.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you all.. really appreciate your comments.

still in Portland at ground level.

1113








1114








1115








1116








1117








1118








1119








1120


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1121








1122








1123








1124








1125








1126








1127


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1226








1227








1228








1229








1230








1231


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Impressive one!


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice shots and great weather as well,


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

lovely pictures! they are clear and nicely composed.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

beautiful city in terms of buildings and parks.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

nice update indeed.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Fantastic views all around! kay:


----------



## pacific-nw (Jan 20, 2016)

Crater Lake, Oregon


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Whoa! That's fantastic!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Indeed! That lake looks amazing. Wouldn't mind relax over there for some days.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful update.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

very nice shots and great weather as well.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Back to Portland Ore after 2 years..*

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

11








12








13








14








15








16








17








18








19








20


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Crater Lake is phantastic, capricorn! kay:

Which mountain do we see there in the far distance (left side) on pic 9?


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

nice photos and a beautiful place to spend a week-end.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Portland :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

21








22








23








24








25








26








27








28








29








30


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ As always very nice; keep them coming :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

31








32








33








34








35








36








37








38








39








40


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Portland looks great with lots of interesting inter-war period architecture. kay:


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful photo update of Portland, I love those charming old designed buildings.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

This is the last set and thanks guys for dropping by, I really appreciate that though the photos are not really that interesting, all rains and buildings - to *chris, falp6, karlvan, G E, skymantle* and to the rest and to *Silvia* (you always have something nice to say and I like that

41








42








43








44








45








46








47








48








49








50


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

51








52








53








54








55








56








57








58








59








60


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I love on-the-road-pics like the last one, Robert! kay:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

beautiful shots even in rain of Portland,


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice update - Portland is one charming city.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful photos. The cities in the rain have a special charm.
Thank you for this great thread, dear friend.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice shots and the city, despite the inclement weather.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice photo update. liking them.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice shots, I like this city.. with its hold architecture.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

nice shots, lovely city with lots of old buildings.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice photos, despite you're in a moving car.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

nice pictures, this is one city not without a charm.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

beautiful photos of a really nice city.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice photo update...and thanks for sharing them.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

beautiful! love the panorama.


----------

